# strawberrybannana spilo



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

The ones ash and pedro are selling, what exactly ar they? The dorsal fin is very high up almost shark like..... The head shape is more blunt almost pygo like, not the typical serrasalmus. What are your opinons on them? Spilo? Maculatus? Someone also pointed out it can be a rhom?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

It's funny you ask, cus i'm sure noone has any idea (xcept frank or bscott) I think they are hybrid, can't really say. I hope I can get one from ash soon. I think it's funny, I called them that as a joke. now it's worldwide.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I would call them something else because the name is too long, perhaps sb spilo haha just like how we have spilo cf...... but of course if this sb pilo does turn out to be a spilo then we shall have to call it spilo sb cf


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

Maybe he's a cross between a normal gold spilo and a spilo cf.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

click me
its not a malacutus








but its a spilo cf i have 2


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

pretty sure its not a maculatus...
does look like some sort of spilo cf


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Datman said:


> Maybe he's a cross between a normal gold spilo and a spilo cf.


 i was thinking of that to heh


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

when in doubt, pull the frank sign out!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Datman Posted on Oct 24 2003, 05:14 PM
> Maybe he's a cross between a normal gold spilo and a spilo cf.


 No such critter. Either it's S. spilopleura or S. maculatus (no inbetween).


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

So what do you think it is?


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

wow. do you think it may be somewhat in the same area as the other serrasalmus p that was pretty much unidentified that looked like a pygo with a rhom head? did anyone ever figure out what those fish were? didnt someone on pfury pick one up?

Oburi


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Death in # said:


> click me
> its not a malacutus
> 
> 
> ...


 This "spilo" i have has no humeral spot


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

maybe its a cross between a spilo and a spilo cf, this would be pretty easy to do would it not?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

hybrid piranhas are extremly rare because piranhas are so territorial rarely they except other speices let alone their own. I personally believe its a maculatus because of the humeral spot and how the dorsal fin is so tall and higher than a spilo. Not to mention the head shape is more rounded like a pygo.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> o snap its eric Posted on Oct 27 2003, 07:09 AM
> *hybrid piranhas are extremly rare because piranhas are so territorial rarely they except other speices let alone their own. *I personally believe its a maculatus because of the humeral spot and how the dorsal fin is so tall and higher than a spilo. Not to mention the head shape is more rounded like a pygo.





> hastatus Posted on Oct 27 2003, 03:04 AM
> QUOTE
> Datman Posted on Oct 24 2003, 05:14 PM
> Maybe he's a cross between a normal gold spilo and a spilo cf.
> ...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

what is stopping someone from crossing to color variants? how do we know people in south america arent doing this? They are exactly the same species afterall. Is this the first designer Piranha?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

I have reason to believe this fish is not a spilo but a maculatus. One of the larger specimens ive seen is losing the clear hyaline edge of the tail and slowly being covered by the dark band. This fish is about 5 inches. Of all the ones ive seen, they only have a faint humeral spot which is completely gone at times. The head is also more blunt than a typical spilo that ive seen and the jaws are a lot wider.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Isnt S.maculatus still not a vaild sperices?


----------

